# Mark queen method?



## guateshooter (Jun 17, 2014)

I need to know wath is the cheepest method to mark a queen, the markers from Mann lake are so expensive, what do you use?


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

The only one I have ever used is the Sharpie Oil based marker. I get them at Jo Ann fabrics. I don't remember how much they cost. When you get ready to mark the queen, mark something else immediately before to make sure the "ink" is moving well.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Last year I used an Elmers paint maker from Walmart. I don't know that I have a queen left with any paint on her.....

What do you pros think about this pen? It's oil based, xylene free, and dries very fast. We use them at the shop and they do dry fast. Just wondering about the chemicals in the oil based paint...

http://www.fastenal.com/web/product...rchMode=productSearch&filterByVendingMachine=


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Year one I bought a paint pen from the model car section of Hobby lobby $5.00 more ore less
Year two I bought 2 or 3 "glow in the dark " green pens, plain green markers which were a bust, finally bought a bottle of model car paint at WalMart for less than $1.50 & a stick which worked really well until I lost it.
This year, not wanting to spend more than needed to mark last years queens, I found pastel nail polish at Freds discount store for $1.00 per bottle.( includes brush)
I marked one queen, have not been back into hive to check on her, see if she died or what.
Some one in another thread in the queen rearing forum mentioned son "(non-toxic)" marking pens from "(MArks something?)" for about a $1.50?
But I don't think we have those stores around here.
The bottle & the stick worked best for me, I made a big mess with the pens. the nail polish is ok so far, but haven't looked for that queen since.
Good luck ... CE


----------



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Model paint (Testor's) and the end of a very small twig or big stalk of grass grass for a brush.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

+ 3 on Testors on the way


----------



## Duranthas (Mar 17, 2012)

I used one of those Elmers pens found in the craft section of Walmart. Both queens I marked last year had no mark left on them this spring, and yes I'm positive it's the same queens. It's expensive but from now on I'll stick to the Uni Posca ones they sell in the bee supply stores.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I have good luck with the Uni Posca pens. I've found queens with two year old paint still on them--fade, but still recognizable.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Testors....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2tSkW9YuHY


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Following.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I buy Testor's enamel pens at the hardware store.


----------



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

I like the convenience of marker pen. Once you mark a queen with a uni posca pen it lasts more than the queen. Once You buy a set with the 5 colors, you don't have to buy another one, ever. The following set of 8 from Amazon is $18.99 so there are 3 extra colors if you need them.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00342BS84


----------



## Huntingstoneboy (Feb 10, 2013)

philip.devos said:


> The only one I have ever used is the Sharpie Oil based marker. I get them at Jo Ann fabrics. I don't remember how much they cost. When you get ready to mark the queen, mark something else immediately before to make sure the "ink" is moving well.


Just ordered one of these. How long have you had queens marked using the Sharpie? Just curious if the mark will fade like some other brands. I have used testors in the past, but the light blue i got this year, does not show up well against a black background. I want to use light blue as opposed to dark, for ease of spotting the queen. Was also, considering a blade of grass, and a small jar of testors. There is a huge color selection in the little jars...more so than with the markers.


----------



## WilliamsHoneyBees (Feb 17, 2010)

Elmer's painters pens from walmart. I keep one black/brown for notes on the lid and one current year queen color in my pocket at all times. They seem to work and hold up well. Make sure the queen is dry before you put her back in the hive and gently push the paint with a spare finger onto her thorax. Holds up well.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Did anyone that currently uses the Testors pens look at the link that I had in my previous post? Just wondering if you guys think this pen is okay to use? I don't want to OD a queen on some paint additive. LOL The pen that I posted has a 30 second drying time, versus 1 hour for the Testors pen. 

I have a blue Rock River pen being delivered to the shop Monday, if I don't hear any warnings on using it from you guys I'm going to try it.


----------



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

FatBeeMan on YouTube says whiteout works well. Just add food coloring dye to make whatever color you want. Just passing that on since you mentioned inexpensive.......I've no experience with it.


----------



## Tim B (Apr 16, 2009)

Beregondo said:


> Model paint (Testor's) and the end of a very small twig or big stalk of grass grass for a brush.


Just marked 65 or so with this method with no problems. The butt end of a piece of pine straw works very well to. This paint is not real thick and it can run if you get too much on your stick. If it gets on her head or antennae it will kill her. I usually barely dip and have something that I can blot off the excess before proceeding to apply the mark. It is better to have too little than to apply too much. I know it isn't the standard but marked them with a beautiful sky. When looking for a queen, sky Blue and florescent green are nearly impossible to miss.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys

The easiest and safest way to mark a queen involves using a vibrant, good quality latex hobby paint, and a modified metal rod or nail whose diameter is the same as the spot on the queen. The paint can be obtained at Hobby Lobby.

- grind a convex surface on the end of the metal rod or nail
- drill a hole in the cap of the paint bottle the diameter of the nail
- insert the nail into the bottle
- withdraw it to remove all paint except a from the nail except on the convex tip
- immobilize the queen
- touch the queen's thorax with the nail leaving a perfectly round spot
- let it dry
- release the queen

You can read more about it here:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/queen-marking/

Be sure to do a test before using any new paint or markers. Some are incompatible and the bees will kill the queens.

-dm


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

I just started marking queens just to see ages and how they are performing with age. I marked all queens from last year with chartreus and this year with a blue that is easy to spot. So far so good and all queens are still alive. Pens are what I use, got a cheap set of fluorescent colors from the craft section at Walmart. Too soon to tell longevity of the mark.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

I have always used Testers model paint from a hoby shop. It’s up to $5 a small jar, which is only bad when I spill it all the way down the hive, my pants and boots. I can say it wears well! I think this year is blue. I don’t know how well its going to show up. Marked a couple this last weekend and not as impressed as I was with orange (used for yellow), red or green. I can spot the other colors from 6’ away.


----------



## Ryan Williamson (Feb 28, 2012)

I have had the best luck with the $2 Elmer's Walmart florescent pens. You have to shake them for ever to get the ball inside to mix the paint up but once they are mixed the paint holds up for years. I have nearly 100% success with the paint holding up for two years or more. Just don't forget to shake til you hear the ball inside rattleing and test the pen on wood until you get good thick paint. I love their bright colors for finding queens. I will miss using the bright green as you could almost see the queens in the dark.


----------

